# Go Fake or Make It Real



## Kookie-for-COCO (Oct 17, 2007)

I have a lot of genuine Coach bags and shoes. I would like to carry on thru with the luggage and tote. The prices are outrageous!!!! Recently saw a really good looking set of Replica Coach Luggage with a tote that matched. Priced at $165.00. THe real coach luggage I can never buy. This luggage would be for my use only, my make-up and hair and carry-on. Should I hold out for the real thing and continue to save or go with the Replica. If I hold out for the real Coach, I may never buy it--that much money hurts me. What do you think???/


----------



## michal_cohen (Oct 17, 2007)

go for the fake


----------



## Nick007 (Oct 17, 2007)

Go for the fake!!!


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Oct 17, 2007)

_Yeah, get the fake.



_


----------



## princessmich (Oct 17, 2007)

I'd choose the fake


----------



## lauren84 (Oct 17, 2007)

I would get the fake if it makes you happy !! No one will probably know but you anyways..$165 is pretty high for a replica so it's probably a good one !!


----------



## katina74 (Oct 17, 2007)

I would buy the fake


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 17, 2007)

i wanted to get the fake, but i'd like to my luggage to be good quality hauling my stuff!

$165 is a lot, though.


----------



## luxotika (Oct 17, 2007)

Get the fake one!


----------



## fawp (Oct 17, 2007)

For luggage, I would definately go fake. I refuse to pay a lot for luggage because it almost always get damaged during travel.


----------



## MamaRocks (Oct 17, 2007)

Fake..


----------



## Ashley (Oct 17, 2007)

Real. I've never seen a fake that looks good.

And if the quality of the fake is low, you'll have to buy replacements.

And if someone notices you're carrying a fake, they might assume all of your other items are fake.


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Oct 18, 2007)

C'mon more opinions--I am really torn. Would love the real--but the tote in real is always 300.00. I would really feel guilty if I spent that much on luggage--leaning heavy on the fake!!! Thanks Ladies


----------



## empericalbeauty (Oct 18, 2007)

fake it out.


----------



## makeupfreak72 (Oct 18, 2007)

i'd say save for the real deal, you'r willing to spend 165.00 for the fake, so why not shell out another hundred and something for the real deal? and if you save the money it wont hurt as much to spend that much on it, you know? thats my opinion?


----------



## lglala84 (Oct 18, 2007)

Save for the real if its $300 because like ^^^ $165.00 is already really expensive for a fake that is not gonna be of good quality (break a lot faster). The real one will probably last much more.


----------



## enyadoresme (Oct 18, 2007)

i wouldn't buy the fake the real one isn't that much more expensive


----------



## xEdenx (Oct 18, 2007)

Yah im definitely saying buy the real deal 300 isnt much more xpensive then 165 and plus your worth it so do it up.


----------



## Bellagigi (Oct 18, 2007)

Don't buy into the fake. I won't carry a fake. I don't care if there are people who can't tell it's a fake I would still know. Plus, $165 is a whole lotta money for fake.

Everytime I spot a knock-off I always think of Hannibal Lector in Silence of the Lambs talking to Clarice about her cheap bag and cheap shoes. I don't mean any of this to be ugly but we ladies are just worth the real deal. Plus a fake can instantly cheapen your style.

There are other very chic luggage options out there you could carry to avoid carrying the faux stuff. Then you wouldn't be "spotted" trying to pull one over. I guess it's a matter of what you are comfortable with. You're worth the real stuff though dahling! If you're willing to go $165 what's another $135 to know you didn't cave to the easy.


----------



## Trisha. (Oct 18, 2007)

Save for the real or get something cheaper that is real.


----------



## Marisol (Oct 18, 2007)

Real. It will last a lot longer than the fake one.


----------



## KellyB (Oct 18, 2007)

I would say save for the real thing if It's what you really want in the long run. I had a purse like that I went back and forth on for a while then got it anyway. I've had it for 10 years and other than a little leather cleaner it looks exactly the same. Sometimes you really do get what you pay for. There is nothing like the feeling of the "real" thing and since your fake is not a ton less I think you would be happer with the real one. If you spend the money on the knockoff you aren't going to be satisifed. I wouldn't, anyway.


----------



## Ashley (Oct 18, 2007)

Is the luggage you are considering the one for about $600?


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Oct 19, 2007)

OMG!!! Ya'll are killing me--I almost bought the fake today--ran back here-read again and said,"Yeah, I am worth the real stuff--I am real, I am elegant, I am too old to carry fake!!! LOL Now I am going for the real. Check me out with my head thrown back!!! LOL

Yes, it is the 600.00 Coach with the C emblems on it.


----------



## Bellagigi (Oct 19, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Kookie-for-COCO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif OMG!!! Ya'll are killing me--I almost bought the fake today--ran back here-read again and said,"Yeah, I am worth the real stuff--I am real, I am elegant, I am too old to carry fake!!! LOL Now I am going for the real. Check me out with my head thrown back!!! LOL
Yes, it is the 600.00 Coach with the C emblems on it.


Kookie you are the real deal dahlin.' Congratulations!!!!! And yes , you are SOOO worth it.


----------



## Marisol (Oct 19, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Kookie-for-COCO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif OMG!!! Ya'll are killing me--I almost bought the fake today--ran back here-read again and said,"Yeah, I am worth the real stuff--I am real, I am elegant, I am too old to carry fake!!! LOL Now I am going for the real. Check me out with my head thrown back!!! LOL
Yes, it is the 600.00 Coach with the C emblems on it.

let's see it!You deserve it!


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Oct 20, 2007)

I did it--I am gonna get all classed up -take a pic and ya'll watch me walk down Make-up Talk Lane. LOL


----------



## pinksugar (Oct 20, 2007)

I guess it depends how good the fake is, but for me, I'd always prefer to carry a cheaper, 'real' product than a fake expensive product.

edit: we all want to see photos now


----------



## delidee32 (Oct 20, 2007)

I'd say maybe try another brand. I personally can't stand coach, I don't like the busy patterns. I do like their sunglasses


----------



## Marisol (Oct 20, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Kookie-for-COCO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I did it--I am gonna get all classed up -take a pic and ya'll watch me walk down Make-up Talk Lane. LOL Can't wait to see!


----------



## KellyB (Oct 20, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Kookie-for-COCO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I did it--I am gonna get all classed up -take a pic and ya'll watch me walk down Make-up Talk Lane. LOL Yay for you. You are worth it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trisha. (Oct 20, 2007)

Can't wait to see those pics!


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Oct 22, 2007)

Save for the real, you will be glad you did. I've heard men say, "Pay for the best and cry once: go cheap and cry twice."


----------



## Leza1121 (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi,

I have a fake Birken bag that I loooove. I say Go For It....


----------



## Marisol (Oct 26, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Kookie-for-COCO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I did it--I am gonna get all classed up -take a pic and ya'll watch me walk down Make-up Talk Lane. LOL :cough cough:
We are waiting...


----------



## margaritas (Nov 7, 2007)

Get the real, or just get something else that is more affordable. Sorry but fakes are just wrong.


----------



## Ashley (Nov 7, 2007)

I just thought of something! If you shop at Coach pretty often, you should make sure you are on their mailing list, as they have Preferred Customer Events pretty often -- you get 25% off.

There's one for November. It's more for customers who haven't bought anything in a while or happened to buy something at an outlet and they're trying to get you to go the full priced stores. There's another PCE for more regular customers in December.


----------



## POSITIVIBE (Nov 9, 2007)

I'm the type of person that likes real stuff. If i paid big money for something fake, i would regret for buying something that doesn't match the price i paid for it.


----------



## blueangel1023 (Nov 9, 2007)

Get chatty with a sales associate and go for their discount! lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I mean, it really depends. If you're tight on money, a replica wouldn't be so bad...but $165 for a replica is a bit pricey. Unless it's a REALLY good replica. For that you might as well save for the real one. However if you find a replica priced lower, then by all means go for it. It seems you pretty much made up you mind on getting the real thing. let's see pics once u get it!


----------



## macface (Nov 9, 2007)

All my coach purses and shoes are real except my marc Jacobs,Balenciaga,and Fendi Spy Bag.I think you should buy whatever you like Fake or not.


----------



## Marisol (Nov 9, 2007)

I am still waiting for the pics. Good thing I wasn't holding my breath.


----------



## Fashionluvver (Nov 13, 2007)

Get the fake. Most replicas in that price range are made well.


----------



## mayyami (Nov 13, 2007)

FAKE all the way!!! Why pay full price for real, when it looks the same =)


----------



## Maysie (Nov 13, 2007)

I'd just buy the fake. I've seen luggage get torn or ripped up in the airport and it would suck so much more if you paid a fortune for your bags.


----------



## iamadreamer (Nov 16, 2007)

Go for the real deal Coach!! I am not a Coach fan, but from what I understand they *do stand behind their product*.

If you send your bag in for a repair and *if* they can't fix it, they will send you your bag back, along with a *40% discount* on a new one.


----------



## -KT- (Nov 18, 2007)

Save for a real one. I think fakes are dumb and it's really easy to tell the difference if you are familiar with coach. I just don't see the point in buying fake, it's like trying to convey an image you can't live up to. And I won't even get into that it's extremely illegal.


----------

